# What do you think of this?



## Brown Jon Brown

Hello

I've recently acquired a tasting for the piano. In particular the 19th/20th century composers such as Rachmaninoff.

I'd like to now what fans of classical music think of this composition (youtube link - 



 ), which I think (may be mistaken) was created by Matthew Bellamy.


----------

